# Microwave rice etc



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Just wondering if those microwave uncle bens rice is good or is it better to have the plain boil it ya self stuff?

also you can buy pasta you put in a mug and add hot water. I was wondering if that would make good quick little snacks or are these full of crap that make them no good?


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Just wondering if those microwave uncle bens rice is good or is it better to have the plain boil it ya self stuff?
> 
> also you can buy pasta you put in a mug and add hot water. I was wondering if that would make good quick little snacks or are these full of crap that make them no good?


be a good boy and eat your oat.. :nono:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Its a very expensive way of doing it mate. Buy a load of normal rice cook it drain it then pour cold water over it until its cold, sperate it into bagged portions and freeze. When you want rice just pour boiling kettle water through the frozen rice, I guess microwaving it would work too


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Micro rice - yes

Pasta - no


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

Why don't you just buy a rice cooker?

It is much easier option.

Or you can use the advice fellow member gave you about making your own rice packages. :thumb:


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Boil ya self stuf defo


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Its a very expensive way of doing it mate. Buy a load of normal rice cook it drain it then pour cold water over it until its cold, sperate it into bagged portions and freeze. When you want rice just pour boiling kettle water through the frozen rice, I guess microwaving it would work too


I thought reheating rice was the worse thing you could do food wise mate?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Micro rice - yes
> 
> Pasta - no


Whats up with the pasta mate?


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Personally id say they're both fine, I choose to cook my own purely based on cost. 1kg of rice is about the same price as a 250g microwave pack I believe.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

never really thought of the cost tbh when i started this just wondered if the nutritional values were decent or full of crap

maybe im better off doing my own rice then cuz ill be needing alot of it


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

harrison180 said:


> I thought reheating rice was the worse thing you could do food wise mate?


It is but most will just ignore the symptoms. Reheating causes growth of bacillus cereus which can be quite serious food poisoning


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

45p for a packet of microwave rice, 2 mins ping - done

Lifes too short to be weighing, washing and blanching


----------



## gov400 (Apr 10, 2009)

saxondale said:


> 45p for a packet of microwave rice, 2 mins ping - done
> 
> Lifes too short to be weighing, washing and blanching


this. Buying a rice cooker and weighing it out is just hassle.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

fuq weighing and cooking microwave everytime


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

Some prefer to cook their own. Some prefer to buy precooked rice. I myself prefer the uncle bens way and tend to buy uncle bens microwave brown rice in bulk and just microwave what I need. Also much more convenient for storing at work as there is no freezer here.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> I thought reheating rice was the worse thing you could do food wise mate?


its down to how its cooled, rather than the reheating.

if its cooled slowly then it can be an issue but if cooled quickly its ok (thats why swan said pour cold water over it). once cold, get it in the fridge or freezer.

i do the same as swan, then spread it about on cold plates to dry a bit before freezing and have never had a problem and have been doing it for almost 20 years.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

I used to live of uncle bens rice twice a day!

Now i use the sainsburys boil in the bag white rice, 1 quid for 4 packs of rice which each packs works out to 300 grams +.

Can boil it on the hob in 20 minutes or do what i do and chuck it in the microwave for 20 while i do everything else in the morning.

Add to that i cook all meat on a george foreman and your golden.


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Rice is the bane of my life

I get 5kg basmati from Makro for £6-£7

Spend my life cooking it definitely need to invest in a rice cooker


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

a.notherguy said:


> its down to how its cooled, rather than the reheating.
> 
> if its cooled slowly then it can be an issue but if cooled quickly its ok (thats why swan said pour cold water over it). once cold, get it in the fridge or freezer.
> 
> i do the same as swan, then spread it about on cold plates to dry a bit before freezing and have never had a problem and have been doing it for almost 20 years.


So its Ok to microwave or reboil then mate?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> its down to how its cooled, rather than the reheating.
> 
> if its cooled slowly then it can be an issue but if cooled quickly its ok (thats why swan said pour cold water over it). once cold, get it in the fridge or freezer.
> 
> i do the same as swan, then spread it about on cold plates to dry a bit before freezing and have never had a problem and have been doing it for almost 20 years.


i just shot it in the microwave. i freeze it in tubs from poundland which are the same as takeaway tubs (6 for a quid aint bad) so its easy to re-heat in the microwave.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Uncle bens micro rice tastes wrong.

Tilda is what you want.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

saxondale said:


> 45p for a packet of microwave rice, 2 mins ping - done
> 
> Lifes too short to be weighing, washing and blanching


Where do you get microwave rice for 45p??


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Dizzee! said:


> Where do you get microwave rice for 45p??


Aldi / Homebargains

The Aldi range is quite limited. However I've seen at least 7 different flavour combinations in Homebargains. Mexican rice is nice.

It's pretty much identical to Uncle Bens, just cheaper.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

crouchmagic said:


> Aldi / Homebargains
> 
> The Aldi range is quite limited. However I've seen at least 7 different flavour combinations in Homebargains. Mexican rice is nice.
> 
> It's pretty much identical to Uncle Bens, just cheaper.


Nice one. Not sure if we have home bargains up here but il check one called B&M store they usually sell cheap groceries


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Microwave rice in lidle 49p

Youe welcome


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Tilda Wholegrain roasted vegetable rice, 2 for 2 quid atm, lovely stuff.


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

I used to make boiled rice split it into 5 meals and put in the fridge. That's 5 days worth if rice.

Reheat in microwave, never had issues..

Now I just use a baked potato in microwave


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I use John West microwave basmati. 49 pence a packet.


----------



## 123apk (Sep 2, 2014)

I cook parboiled rice ("easy cook rice" ) since parboiled doesn't become a sticky mess like normal rice and I can buy it in bulk.

Drain the water and freeze some as someone mentioned and microwave some as I need it. Works perfectly and is a heck of a lot cheaper than buying microwave rice.

If you must have microwave rice then Farmfoods do packets for 50p of plain rice and peas that steams in the bag, you just microwave it.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Just wondering if those microwave uncle bens rice is good or is it better to have the plain boil it ya self stuff?
> 
> also you can buy pasta you put in a mug and add hot water. I was wondering if that would make good quick little snacks or are these full of crap that make them no good?


Cheaper ways to do it, but the rice is good - just a touch of sunflower oil and no more. We have them on offer for 65p each this week too


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

MuscleFood said:


> Cheaper ways to do it, but the rice is good - just a touch of sunflower oil and no more. We have them on offer for 65p each this week too


subtle hint in there somewhere lol?

i put oil in everything food or drink, extra cals in. i am getting fvcking bored of rice tho and pasta


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Any fuucker that buys weighs cooks cools freezes reheats rice needs to sort their lives out! Haha

49p or less for 250g 1kg for a quid so near enough the same as buyin ya own

microwavable done dusted flavoured seasoned etcc within minutes


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> subtle hint in there somewhere lol?
> 
> i put oil in everything food or drink, extra cals in. i am getting fvcking bored of rice tho and pasta


Sweet potato wedges - gorgeous.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

mrwright said:


> Any fuucker that buys weighs cooks cools freezes reheats rice needs to sort their lives out! Haha
> 
> 49p or less for 250g 1kg for a quid so near enough the same as buyin ya own
> 
> microwavable done dusted flavoured seasoned etcc within minutes


Yes I agree. If I have packets of micro rice in the cupboard I am much more likely to eat it. If I have to wash it and boil it normally I don't bother. The micro-rice is not that expensive when you think of the work it is saving you.


----------

